
Why EU regions are redrawing their borders - galfarragem
https://pudding.cool/2019/04/eu-regions/
======
anw
While the subject on this is very interesting, the presentation of this
article is very well done!

The transition of the regions as you progress through the article greatly
enhances the cohesion (no pun intended).

------
ericol
Interesting how in Spain it can be observed that, besides Madrid, the more
developed areas are Catalonia and the provinces of the basque country, those
preciselly that claim they give too much and receive too little.

Another thing that should be also taken into account (At least in the case of
Spain) is area population, as not even 30% of the population live in those
areas, being Catalonia the more populated.

------
Fnoord
Is it me or is this a terrible abuse of a regulation which itself is well
intended?

~~~
thaumasiotes
Hmm. On the fundamentals, do you think it makes sense for poor rural regions
to be governed under the same administration as wealthy cities? I hear a lot
about how almost all of New York (state) suffers under the rules New York City
puts into place.

From the other direction, does it make sense for New York City to be
technically located in four different states?

------
littlestymaar
TIL: Ireland is more «economically developed» than UK, France and Italy.

Also, French region have been redesigned in 2015, and they have actually been
_merged_ instead of split.

~~~
thatfrenchguy
Yo all that tax dodging by multinationals help !

------
sonnyblarney
Maybe they could use a function that takes median/mean into account, not just
mean. If the mean is way above median, well, maybe they still qualify.

------
AcerbicZero
It wasn't all that long ago that EU regions redrew their borders with
Panzers/Rifles/Muskets/Swords/Sticks/Etc. All with the general goal being to
increase their own resources at the expense of their neighbors.

This is actually an interesting article, I just felt like waxing a bit
philosophical. The more things change the more they stay the same, although
I'm not trying to draw a direct comparison between military conquest and
political rule bending.

